# This is how Kaige is coping with the girls....



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*

Dis is hows I is copings in my news home!

We Chills









We Pways









Kizzie hogs aw da attention....









And we be Fwends!!! 









Dis wife is much bedders den bein in dat small widdle cage at da pound! I get to wun fwee and eat tweats wif my new sisters!!! I wuv it here and I wuv you guys too!!!! :hello1:​*


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, he's a hansome boy! nice he's happy with his new home


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

he's settling in very nicely. i'm so happy for all of you


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is like the 3 of them have ALWAYS been together!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad you got him! He fits perfectly with Shayley and Kizzie! They look so good together!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They all match perfectly! Kaige looks very happy


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww bless him, he looks so settled and happy x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice fit. So happy for you. Your pups are so cute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, they make me happy just looking at them...lol Kaige, you are one very fortunate little boy to have the family of your dreams.. Wonderful pics of the furbabies..Deb


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like everyone is 'coping' very well! Isn't it amazing that it worked out that way?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww looks like he's settling in great with the girls! :love5: Such a handsome guys...and your girls are just as gorgeous!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Omg that picture of all of them on the back of the chair is just TOO precious for words!

He looks so happy, he was meant to be with you and his new sisters. Give him and his sisters a hug from me!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

They make a great Team !! Very nice pictures


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im glad he fits in so well


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

They are having a great time


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

He is coping so well! It's nothing like I thought it would be bringing a older pup into the crew. I'm shocked that Shayley allows him near her THIS soon, i figured she would be not the first day! lol He's loving it here and getting spoiled like crazy!!!


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

He looks very happy with his new family


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!! Im glad he's adjusting so well.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! He's adjusting great! My aunt and uncle came over with their puppy yorkies and they all get along great!


----------

